# Jeu acheté sur iphone est-il gratuit sur macappstore?



## Gilleslg (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous.
Je souhaiterais savoir si un jeu tel que, Flight Control, deja acheté pour un iphone est gratuit sur le macappstore???
Sachant que le nom change de Flight control à Flight control HD


----------



## Mecyr (8 Janvier 2011)

la réponse est non me semble-t-il


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2011)

Non, ce sont des logiciels totalement différents. Il faut les racheter.


----------

